# MEANEST...



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

WHATS THE MEANEST CICHLID OF FISH THAT YOU KNOW OF IN A HOUSEHOLD AQUARIUM? I HEARD THAT ITS A TIE BETWEEN;

- N. BEANI CICHLID, 
- WOLF CICHLID (DOVII), 
- RED DEVIL CICHLIDS


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

not sure maybe dovii,umbee,red devil,midas,jag


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

what about convicts guarding a nest?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

This doesn't belong in piranha disscussion.
I've seen RD's and Dovii's that were both around 12" that were total wussies. My GT puts those fish to shame. But it all depends on the fish. My brother used to own a breeding pair of Dovii's with a 20"+ male that I wouldn't even think about putting my hand in the tank with. He wouldn't even hesitate to rip right into a fish net. I used to get smashed and stand at the side of his tank, sticking the fish net in and out of the tank over and over again just facinated because EVERY time the net went into the tank it got nailed. You didn't want to hold the net over the surface of the water either...you would end up getting wet. Found that out the hard way. And I had to buy him a new net.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

buzzz said:


> This doesn't belong in piranha disscussion.
> I've seen RD's and Dovii's that were both around 12" that were total wussies. My GT puts those fish to shame. But it all depends on the fish. My brother used to own a breeding pair of Dovii's with a 20"+ male that I wouldn't even think about putting my hand in the tank with. He wouldn't even hesitate to rip right into a fish net. I used to get smashed and stand at the side of his tank, sticking the fish net in and out of the tank over and over again just facinated because EVERY time the net went into the tank it got nailed. You didn't want to hold the net over the surface of the water either...you would end up getting wet. Found that out the hard way. And I had to buy him a new net.


whats a GT. green terror?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

angeli697 said:


> whats a GT. green terror?











Or also known as a Gold Saum.
99.9% of Green Terrors sold at stores are not true GT's, they are Gold Saums (aka: False GT's, Gold-Edge Terrors). 
This is mine.
9" TL male.

View attachment 161056

View attachment 161057


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice gt Tango


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Neetroplus Nematopus are small but they're ounce for ounce the most aggressive central american cichlid you can buy... Grammodes and Red Festae are nasty also. ^^


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Trimacs, no doubt, imo,...


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump. trying to get more opinions.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> whats a GT. green terror?











Or also known as a Gold Saum.
99.9% of Green Terrors sold at stores are not true GT's, they are Gold Saums (aka: False GT's, Gold-Edge Terrors). 
This is mine.
9" TL male.

View attachment 161056

View attachment 161057

[/quote]

LOOKS NICE Tango!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies everyone.
He isn't looking nice right now however. He came down with a good case of heximita. Colors faded dramitcally and stopped eating for quite some time. Thought for a while that I was going to lose him. I've only kept one of his fry too. Believe I got it under control but things are taking a very long time to get back to normal.

Angeli-
what kind of space do you have for this fish?


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> He isn't looking nice right now however. He came down with a good case of heximita. Colors faded dramitcally and stopped eating for quite some time. Thought for a while that I was going to lose him. I've only kept one of his fry too. Believe I got it under control but things are taking a very long time to get back to normal.
> 
> Angeli-
> what kind of space do you have for this fish?










i have a 359 gallon aquarium, for these fish

96"x36"x24"
LxWxH


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i heard fahaka puffers are bamfs but ive never owned one. The meanest fish ive ever had was a flowerhorn


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump....common ppls.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

If convicts were the size of a dovii...look out! Runner up: Jewel cichlids and Hemichromis.


----------



## irishman (Feb 12, 2008)

My 3" firemouths tore into my 6" red oscar. They dont get big like the Dovii but if there was a group of them I wouldnt stick my finger in there.

ps love the GT


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

angeli697 said:


> WHATS THE MEANEST CICHLID OF FISH THAT YOU KNOW OF IN A HOUSEHOLD AQUARIUM? I HEARD THAT ITS A TIE BETWEEN;
> 
> - N. BEANI CICHLID,
> - WOLF CICHLID (DOVII),
> - RED DEVIL CICHLIDS


the meanest i have personally known of is my 6 inch jack dempsey.

with cichlids the meanest isnt always the "most agressive species" but the individual cichlid itself. i have seen very peaceful red devils and very mean ones. very doscile doviis and very aggressive ones. 
but from personal experience, through all the cichlids AND piranha ive owned, my medium sized jack is the meanest fish ive ever experienced. he demands an entire tank to himself. amazing temper on this guy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Beani if you could find one.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump.


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

I still say piranhas own all cichlids !!!


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mkster said:


> I still say piranhas own all cichlids !!!


how many rbp's u got dude? i got 6, bout 4-5.75"


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> I still say piranhas own all cichlids !!!


how many rbp's u got dude? i got 6, bout 4-5.75"
[/quote]

I have 2 red bellys 6 - 7 inchs, 2 caribes 3 - 4 inch 1 tern 7 - 7.5 inch

I want a piraya = * (


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Mkster said:


> I still say piranhas own all cichlids !!!


no kidding, because piranhas have teeth cichlids dont (at least not big enough to really make a difference).


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

cichlids are only tuff against other cichlids. I would love to see a cichlid beat up my piranhas if they can!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Mkster said:


> cichlids are only tuff against other cichlids. I would love to see a cichlid beat up my piranhas if they can!!


There's many other species of fish that would "own" your piranhas too. Who cares about pitting different species of fish against each other.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

mike123 said:


> I still say piranhas own all cichlids !!!


no kidding, because piranhas have teeth cichlids dont (at least not big enough to really make a difference).
[/quote]
I begged a differ. Dovii and Beani's got teeth,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Mkster said:


> I still say piranhas own all cichlids !!!


HAHA-
I feed piranhas to my cichlids.......

My aro's make quick work of them......My Fh/trimac will owna piranha in no time.....


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Mkster said:


> cichlids are only tuff against other cichlids. I would love to see a cichlid beat up my piranhas if they can!!


i seen a dovii (22" male) kill a 13.5" Piyra


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

Show me some proof = )


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

piranhas really arent that aggressive, they are extremely skittish most of the time. Of course some species are more aggressive than others, but in general i would say that cichlids are more aggressive than piranhas


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mike123 said:


> piranhas really arent that aggressive, they are extremely skittish most of the time. Of course some species are more aggressive than others, but in general i would say that cichlids are more aggressive than piranhas


Exactly! What makes piranhas dangerous to other fish is their teeth and certainly not their aggression level, they can do alot more damage in one bite than most fish of equal size but they are skittish. If piranhas had the aggression of cichlids than there definately wouldn't be alot of fresh water fish out there that they couldn't own.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ja said:


> piranhas really arent that aggressive, they are extremely skittish most of the time. Of course some species are more aggressive than others, but in general i would say that cichlids are more aggressive than piranhas


Exactly! What makes piranhas dangerous to other fish is their teeth and certainly not their aggression level, they can do alot more damage in one bite than most fish of equal size but they are skittish. If piranhas had the aggression of cichlids than there definately wouldn't be alot of fresh water fish out there that they couldn't own.
[/quote]
true dat brotha.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

My remaining _Neolamprologus multifasciatus_ is a BAMF...he honestly thinks he can take me, I bet...he's always displaying toward me when I walk near his tank.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

wut do u mean remaining? lol. did he kill all the others off?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There's a chance, but I'm leaning more toward they didn't get along well with Java Moss (a couple of them got caught in it) and the water parameters weren't correct at the time of their receipt...plus, they were in a bag with a fish who died. It wasn't a good indoctrination to shellies, that's for sure, but I'm really happy that I have the little guy, and I'm hoping to get him some tankmates soon.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good Luck ChilDawg (lets get back on topic here folks)


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

My flower horn would destroy a piranha its size and prob a few inches bigger any day!
Piranhas are tuff against a helpless goldfish or when there is ten of them against 1, but if a fish fights p's are cowards! All my P's run from the net the flower horn swims at the net and attacks I dont put my hands in the fh tank


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Tilapia Buttikoferi are piranha killers.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha or Armatus.....Hmmm I wonder...

Piranha or Payara--Hmmmm

Pretty much n e parachromis specimen will put a beating on a Piranha....

Many option out their...But either way-
They are all fun fish to own.....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Fish aren't mean. 
Mean connotates a free-willed, thoughtful motivation to do something. Fish are aggressive, which can come from a couple of different stimuli, generally territorality of predatory instinct. To actually think a fish decides to be "mean" indicates you don't understand the definition of the word, the pschology of fish or possibly both.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Fish aren't mean.
> Mean connotates a free-willed, thoughtful motivation to do something. Fish are aggressive, which can come from a couple of different stimuli, generally territorality of predatory instinct. To actually think a fish decides to be "mean" indicates you don't understand the definition of the word, the pschology of fish or possibly both.


Naw-
You just put more thought into than other's.....


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

how can there be any comparison? if your comparing a 10 out of 10 agressive specimen of each genus. than a dovii is gonna be tied with a red devil and maybe a male convict in breeding but when reality sets in that a dovii is a predator of other cichlids, one of the few true piscavores and with a face full of teeth. there is no comparison. if a jag is equally as crazy as said convict and said red devil etc etc et al. they will all lose theyre lips and stomachs to the face of a dovii. just my 2 cents, agression isnt much if you cant defend your territory as a cichlid.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

generally, a cichlid species cant really be named hands down the most aggressive. species to species there are individulas who are not the norm. ive seen RD's that are shy and passive and RD's that are tank busters and will greedily kill tank mates. the same said with any other species.

some people believe their oscars are some of the most aggressive fish theyve ever seen. some perhaps are! the fact is, evironment, diet, and caretaking all effects a fishes behavior better or worse.

in general terms, across the board from what ive seen. the RD is probably the most aggressive towards other tank mates fish I have seen. the dovii is probably the most aggressive predator i have studied (never owned one). in my experience though, i have never had a more unstable and antisocial fish as my sub adult JD.

no piranha ive ever owned comes close to matching any of the many cichlids ive owned. red belly or rhombeus.  and many many books and members would have the opposite experience im sure.


----------



## suhongy (Aug 11, 2005)

Flowerhorns!!!! Maybe convicts defending a nest..but overall FH FTW!!!


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i had a 12 inch red devil that was down right nasty he lived alone and would chase my finger across the glass try to bite anything that moved around him i named him mr nasty he was a mean ol f*ck!


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

YA I TIHNK I'M GONNA GET A RED DEVIL OR PAIR


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Tilapia Buttikoferi


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

Still gotta say *Trimacs*!! "Amphilophus Trimaculatum" check em out',..

Sorry, link doesn't work


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

jaguar's are pretty aggresive too, manguanese. I would agree with flowerhorns or GT or maybe red evil. The point most are missing is, each fish is awesome in their own right. Most piranhas are very skittish but definately awesome fish. why would any one put a caribe or piraya in with a flowerhorn or whatever ppl were braggin about! lol I would never want to ruin such a aweosme or expensive fish. I love having aggresive fish, I love the finger chasers and the super personality fishes. If you want the cheapest, most aggresive fish, pound for pound, is a damsel! They will rock almost all the fish we have mentioned at half the size, granted they are saltwater, but man o man my 2" damsel will attack my hand every time I need to redecorate! lol I hope I have opened some eyes, this thread was about meanest, but not lets see who can trash each others fish the most! my breeding pair of dempseys are pretty aggresive too.. it all depends but at the end of the day we are on here cause we love this hobby, and we can enjoy fish!


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

_Cichlasoma haitiensis_ 








_cichlasoma grammodes_


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Buttis will own alot of fish, but in my experince RD all the way i had a 11" male punk a 12" butti and 14" jag both male.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

bump all u want angeli, but I put the final word on this thread! Damsels


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

omg! a damsel in distress. lol. i still think dovii are and or RD's.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bump...


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> whats a GT. green terror?











Or also known as a Gold Saum.
99.9% of Green Terrors sold at stores are not true GT's, they are Gold Saums (aka: False GT's, Gold-Edge Terrors). 
This is mine.
9" TL male.

View attachment 161056

View attachment 161057

[/quote]
very ice fish,sir


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

My .02 is Dovii. I've had several in the past and mine has always been a specimen tank only. My current little male (4.5") tried to go at my 7" wolf fish. Luckily there was a divider up









Now what I don't understand is why you always get a member that pops up and says "My Piranhas will kill any other fish". First off when your comparing 5-6 fish against one fish sure, the chances greatly increase. Secondly, there is always a bigger better fish, so where does the mentality come from to where people think piranha will own anything else. Do they watch too many movies?

I was "arguing" with someone the other day who said his 8" Black Rhom could take down a 36" hoplias aimara.. Some people just do not make any sense...

I'm all for piranha.. but are they the most deadly fish.. no.


----------

